

How we autoscale our EC2 Infrastructure - moritzplassnig
http://blog.railsonfire.com/2012/11/19/Amazon-auto-scaling.html

======
rpm4321
As a developer who's never been entirely comfortable with the hardware end of
things, it seems like there is a tremendous opportunity here. I would pay a
lot for set it and forget it hosting, where if you get TechCrunched or HNed
the only consequence would be a spike in the amount of your bill.

It seems like this would be a very difficult problem to solve - kind of like
Dropbox getting their service to work seamlessly on every device and OS - but
doable, and very lucrative for whoever gets there first.

~~~
tosh
Take a look at Google App Engine :)

~~~
rpm4321
Thanks for the tip :)

No, I'm well aware of App Engine and Heroku. I guess I'm talking about an even
greater level of abstraction and simplicity - an "Apple Easy" layer where you
never have to think about any aspect of the servers, and that scales all
aspects of the app seamlessly without any user intervention.

In my opinion, Heroku and App Engine aren't there yet.

------
jedberg
Whenever anyone asks me about autoscaling, I always point out that making the
autoscaling rules is more art than science. There is a lot of trial and error,
but in the end you have to kind of go with your gut on what the business
needs.

------
mittermayr
i really like the google docs as a reporting/monitoring outlet idea, it's not
the gist of what your article is about, but i usually always had my own
reporting wired up, seems like an interesting thought to use google docs for
that. is that a common thing, do people do their reporting through google
docs? going to try this out.

